# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  hội chợ triển lãm công nghệ thông tin

## quynhseoenuy

theo mình nhớ ko lầm thì lúc này năm trước có hội chợ triển lãm công nghệ thông tin lớn nhưng sao năm nay ko thấy động tỉnh gì hết hà.buồn quá zậy.pà con nào có tin tức gì ko?

----------


## hoanglien6886

uhm đúng rồi hén.nghe bạn nói mình mới nhớ sao ko thấy tin tức gì của hội chợ fecit gì hết

----------


## zomplus

có thông tin rồi đó bạn 
thời gian mở cửa hội chợ
9:00am – 08:00pm, từ ngày thứ năm (9/12/2010) đến thứ bảy (11/12/2010)
9:00am – 02:00pm, ngày chủ nhật (12/12/2010)
bạn muốn biết chi tiết hơn click ở đây ngoài chương trình mua hàng giảm giá bạn có thể tham dự cuộc thi overclock nửa đó đăng ký

----------


## nguyenluyen123

oh zậy ah.cảm ơn bạn nhìu.đăng ký thôi

----------

